# my dog



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Stop being cruel to him and give him some more blankets. He's obviously roughing it.


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I reckon the bloody thing gets spoilt like hell, but she's family ;-)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

FazerPete said:


> Stop being cruel to him and give him some more blankets. He's obviously roughing it.


too funny.... what a cutie, looks like yr puppy needs to be tucked in... how dare you not do that lol


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

How good are the little fellas though seriously
I have a jack russell X fox terrier and they have the biggest personalities, and I always thought it would be my dog treated like a dog, but very hard to do that. Turns out he is a child of the family!
LOL
Very cute pic mate.

Musty


----------

